# My mouse



## Toma556 (May 22, 2011)

Hi, I'm having some problem. Recently my mouse decided to break, so I went out and baught a new one. When I connected this mouse to my laptop it wouldn't work. I've looked online for a couple ways to fix it and none of them seem to work, it's a good chance that I'm just doing it wrong as I'm not overly tech-savey. So I was wondering if anyone could help me. Here are the specs of the mouse and my laptop if you need them:
<I have a Lexma mouse, got it from a Canadian Walmart.> 


OS Name Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Home Premium
Version 6.0.6002 Service Pack 2 Build 6002
OS Manufacturer Microsoft Corporation
System Name HP
System Manufacturer Hewlett-Packard
System Model HP G60 Notebook PC
System Type x64-based PC
Processor Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU T4300 @ 2.10GHz, 2100 Mhz, 2 Core(s), 2 Logical Processor(s)

This is a laptop.


Thank you for reading <3
Toma
Also, I don't have any computer knowledge.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

A standard USB mouse should just plug in and be ready within seconds.


----------

